# Bahrain or Abudhabi better for doctor



## Mhashour (Aug 6, 2015)

I have 2 offers to work as a doctor in Bahrain and Abudhabi, I have a kid 1 yr , I am searching for saving , more free time , quality of living . I don't know what to choose , can u help me out taking in consideration I don't intend to stay more than 3-4 yrs maximum


----------



## iamanexpat (Aug 6, 2015)

For u Bahrain will be better . You can earn easily. But for your kid Abu Dhabi will be better. Good people and facilities.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

How can anyone tell you which option is better?
Cost of living and salaries are very different in the two places. Otherwise "quality of living" (whatever that means - everyone has a different requirement and definition) could be pretty much the same. Working hours pretty much the same but obviously depends on the profession.


----------

